# Does skylight need replacing?



## titanoman (Nov 27, 2011)

Of course you can buy some galvanized roll flashing, better than aluminum, and some 50-year silicone or Henry's blackjack. Your roofer probably wanted you to replace the light so he might get the old one for his house.


----------



## DYNAMIC DEEZLE (Nov 24, 2011)

Flashings dont go bad unless its rusted through! Its just roofed incorectly! If light is that old it probably needs replaced or taken out and patched anyway. Compare the prices and go from there.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

A qualified roofer can make flashing pieces if necessary.
Call someone qualified before you spend $1000.00 on amateurs making excuses.....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Have you called Anderson? 

I would wonder how the original ones were damaged---careless --Anderson skylights are good 
I have them in my home---Mike---


----------



## Ttd0715 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Calling Andersen*

I tried calling Andersen, and they don't make skylights any more. So, once they sell out of accessories, that's it. 

I caulked the skylight myself with silicone caulking, and seems to have helped, but is still must be getting in someplace? 

I am noticing the last time it rained really hard, that the skylight was wet on the inside window, also there is a new stain in sheetrock, in opposite direction. 

I really don't want to replace a window, that is still good, however, I don't know what else to do? 

I just need to know if peole are in agreement that I should try a 2nd roofer maybe, or just go with what this roofer says, and replace it?


----------



## Ttd0715 (Nov 27, 2011)

*My skylight dilemma continues....*

Hi Sgeco,

Can you make a suggestion on who I can call to get a customized flashing?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

You should call some other roofers for bids and see what they have to say. I don’t see why new flashing can’t be made. 

Posting a picture of the skylight here could also help.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Any good roofer knows how to make flashing, they have to do it all the time around a chimmney, Any contractor, or siding guy can also make this up.
Unless the woods rotted around the base of the light where it rises above the roof line it can be reflashed.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Total nonsense. Unless the skylight is cracked and leaking? You can easily replace the flashing and seals. Send me the dimensions and my roof and sheet metal guys will make you something out of either stainless or copper if you want, box it and ship it.

Now in fairness to the roofer who suggested he saw a problem? If the skylight is fractured in anyway or if you open and close it and the workings are not functioning?

Replace it. Once the mechanics of an open/close skylight start failing. You need to bite the bullet and put in a new one. And it sounds like you got a decent life out of the one you have?

But $grand for a starting point for a ceiling skylight? Jeeze Louise, how big is this existing thing?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The roofer is an idiot. Get someone else to handle your roofing issues.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

Any real roofer can flash anything on a roof. You need to find another roofer.


----------



## Roofmaster417 (Jun 9, 2010)

I am sure some of what I am going to say may have been said already so I can determine whats been said by O&B.,.,

I generally brake my own metal for new flashing installations for skylights.


The only way the skylight cannot be properly flashed with metal is if it's a flush mounted skylight.Any roofer/contractor that has been in the business knows this.


If your roofer/contractor says he cannot do it since he does not know how.,then maybe your roof isn't the right project for him.:whistling2:


----------



## mem (Dec 15, 2010)

Ttd, as luck would have it, I installed some Andersen skylights around the same time yours went in. They came with the step flashing as well as the head and apron flashing. I think I still have it laying around as I put on a torch down roof and didn't need it. I'm sure I can dig it up if you're interested but will need to know the size of your skylight. It's brand new and in Andersen's Terratone color as I recall.


----------



## Ttd0715 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Size of the skylight?*

Hello Everyone, and thanks for the great advise about what to do with my skylight. I can't believe it, but once I did the caulking around the whole exterior of the skylight it seems to be much better, and may have even stopped leaking. At least for now, but I still would like to put new flashing once the spring hits, to be safe.

I will find the paperwork and post the size once I put my hands on it, and for now hope for the best! (Not bad for a girl, I might add).

Thanks again!

Trish


----------



## Ttd0715 (Nov 27, 2011)

*Flashing*

Mem, 

I will let you know the dimensions once I have them, and you can see if what you have, fits. How funny that would be if you did have it. 

It's size is something like 41 3/4" x 44", taking from memory, will let you know for sure, once I find it. I do know it's terratone in color thought. 

TTD


----------



## Tdgimaging (Jan 9, 2012)

Have a reputable roofing company send their metal man out and he can reflash your skylight without any problems... I've done it numerous times here in Cincinnati Ohio... 

Make sure to ask if they have a brake and all other metal tools to do the job. I know we do and we never have any problems with our skylights, chimneys, dormers, windows, etc... 

All I'm saying is that as an experienced roofing specialist, that I can fix anything on a roof and fix it correctly the first time...


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Tdgimaging said:


> Have a reputable roofing company send their metal man out and he can reflash your skylight without any problems... I've done it numerous times here in Cincinnati Ohio...
> 
> Make sure to ask if they have a brake and all other metal tools to do the job. I know we do and we never have any problems with our skylights, chimneys, dormers, windows, etc...
> 
> All I'm saying is that as an experienced roofing specialist, that I can fix anything on a roof and fix it correctly the first time...


West side or P&G perky bow side of Cincy? I helped build the first museum for kids there. As you know it drowned. Love hate the place certainly cannot complain about my place. It was rescued for a couple dollars but a few million later was a showcase building. Thanks to Bubbas like you offering great advice. And I guess in fairness two architects deserve credit and especially the one living around Pill Hill. A bastard stole some nice furniture from me. He lives on that other Mt. Something Hill. Friends keep encouraging me to come get it. "When it is time people"

Meanwhile, if you ever are so down on your luck you need a meal or a drink. Ask for Mick at Plum Street. Tell him I sent you.


----------

